# Shipped Eggs & a Broody Hen...



## RickaRae

Here's my story, maybe someone can help! We just got a hen last night (a dAnver) & she has been broody for 6 days. We got her home & settled & she got right back on her eggs last night & was still on them this morning! I have Jersey Giant eggs coming in the mail this week (they shipped today).


----------



## RickaRae

RickaRae said:


> Here's my story, maybe someone can help! We just got a hen last night (a dAnver) & she has been broody for 6 days. We got her home & settled & she got right back on her eggs last night & was still on them this morning! I have Jersey Giant eggs coming in the mail this week (they shipped today).


To finish (my phone won't let me!)

I want to put the eggs under the hen, but I'm not sure how to go about it? Just put them under her whenever? At night? I'm going to keep my incubator running in case she doesn't stay broody long enough to hatch the eggs, but I think she'll do a better job at hatching than I will, so is rather go that route. What is the best way to sneak those eggs in so she'll take them? Thank you!!!


----------



## robin416

If there are too many or too large eggs, she's liable to lose the group she's setting on now since she won't be able to keep them all covered.

One other complication is the difference in hatch dates. One of two things could happen, she'll leave the nest once she thinks she's got enough and the other eggs remain unhatched. But since you've moved her and she's still sitting she's liable to ignore the chicks she does hatch to finish hatching the rest of the eggs. Which means peeps struggle to keep warm since she's still working on unhatched eggs, are not taught to eat or drink.


----------



## RickaRae

Thank you! One key detail...the eggs she's on are infertile, but we've left them there so she stays broody. I plan on switching the infertile eggs for the hatching. The lady we got her from knew I wanted to hatch so she let her go broody, but their roo isn't doing his job anymore.


----------



## robin416

Got it, if not too many she just might sit the extra time.


----------



## RickaRae

Should I sneak them in at night or just stick them under her? Or wait until she gets up for her daily eating/potty break?


----------



## RickaRae

So, eggs arrived yesterday & have been resting, little end down, in an egg carton. I'm going to sneak them under my broody this evening, after she seems to be asleep. Wish me luck! & thanks for the help!!!


----------



## LittleWings

Good luck!


----------



## outsider31

Good luck post pictures!


----------



## RickaRae

I do believe we've had a successful switch! Eggs are under her & she was even rolling them back underneath her! I'm staying hopeful, but will feel better after she's sat for a few days at least! Keeping the incubator warm & ready, just in case!


----------



## outsider31

Oh she is in the zone haha


----------



## RickaRae

She seems pretty content! Makes me a happy chicken mama!!! What a good girl she is!!!


----------



## RickaRae

We're on the countdown! Should have some hatching on Saturday! Fingers crossed!


----------



## robin416

Not many get lucky enough to have shipped eggs come in at the same time one is broody. It Fulfills her need to raise chicks and eliminates you have to fuss with the incubator.


----------



## RickaRae

I know! I was pretty excited to get a broody hen the same week my shipped eggs were coming! She's a bantam, so she could only fit 4 eggs under her, 1 broke  & one is in the incubator. I don't have high hopes for the incubated egg. :-/. Our first incubator experience was unpleasant. :-(


----------



## robin416

What kind of incubator? Some do require the "just right" type of attention. Others are set up and pretty much forget about them. 

Did you candle the eggs before you set them? If you candle it will give you a really good picture for the chances of hatching. Many shipped eggs arrive with ruptured air cells, those are way more unlikely to hatch. I've had one or two hatch but that's hatching a lot of normal eggs in comparison.


----------



## RickaRae

Well, tried to go into lockdown on the one egg in the incubator, but it was bad. :-( It's an LG still air that was given to me, but I understand they can be a little touchy. :-/ I did not candle the eggs, I let the rest, little end down, in an egg carton, then shoved them under the hen & crossed my fingers.  I don't really know what I'm looking at at this point, either, so I'm not sure it would have helped much. Fingers crossed for some hatching on Saturday! ;-)


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Fingers crossed


----------



## robin416

When peeps are starting to stir inside of the egg you might see some changes in her. She'll do some quiet talking, a little squirming around.

There are some excellent sites on the web that show how to candle and what to expect to see at various stages of development. They won't show a ruptured air cell but when you put a little Maglite to it, you'll see movement and maybe some air bubbles inside. With unruptured air cell you'll just see that no matter what way you turn the egg there is no movement. 

I used another styro for years with no problems. The thing I found is that the better your measuring equipment for temp and humidity the higher your success rate.


----------



## RickaRae

Thank you! My hope from now in us to not need the incubator & have hens that brood & hatch for me! Lol. The incubator was given to me, so we though we'd give it a try. *shrug* Nothing like a mama hen!

Speaking of mama hen, I noticed her doing a lot of shifting last night, more than usual. I can't tell if she's just uncomfortable or actually doing something! Lol. In thinking she was just adjusting since they eggs shouldn't hatch until Saturday.


----------



## robin416

I noticed my girls were more humid and warmer feeling if I lifted them just before hatch. She just might be getting ready for the big day.

I did candle while a girl was sitting. I could remove those that were not going to hatch and get a gauge on how things were going.

Keep your bator. You might find it comes in more handy than you imagined at different times.


----------



## RickaRae

Callie (or Spike) on the left, Sparkles/Sparky on the right! 2 of 4 eggs under my broody hatched! Not bad for shipped eggs, I'd say! SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## RickaRae

& we are keeping the bator, just hoping not to have to use it! ;-)


----------



## RickaRae

Peek-a-boo chickies!


----------



## robin416

She will be quite content to raise her two. If there are any more eggs and she's refusing to budge, pull them so she'll get up and take care of her chicks.


----------



## RickaRae

Oh, ya, we pulled the 2 eggs that didn't hatch Sunday morning. They were both cold & when I lightly shook them (after candling), it was very liquidy sounding. She's a great mama & taking great care if the babies! Here's some new pics. The first one is Callie/Spike & the second one is Sparky/Sparkle. So, so sweet!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

What kind of chicks are they?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Sorry I see they are jersey giants


----------



## RickaRae

They're so cute!


----------



## SilkieBoy

Sooo cute!!!


----------

